# Ice Shanty for Kitbox/loft



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

First off, I already have an 8x8 that I use as my breeder loft. I am looking to get some kitboxes but is not something I can make myself...well I could but it would look like crap and would not stand well. 

Is an 8x8 ice shack for $190 a good deal for a kitbox? I have little to no skills in carpentry. Should I just get an 8x8 ice shack and then convert that into a kitbox? My plan is to section the 8x8 into 2 4x8 sections. One 4x8 will be for other birds while the other 4x8 will divided into three kitboxes measuring around 2.5'Lx4'Dx4'H. I could use the bottom part for storage. Not quite sure yet.

Also tossing out the idea of using the entire 4x8 section creating 4 kitboxes where two are on top and two are on bottom, stacked kitboxes. I could leave a little section for holding feed and what not. 

Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

For $190, an 8 X 8 is not a bad deal since you'd spend about $200 building an 8 X 8 on average. You're looking at maybe an additional $100 to make all the sections, perches, and what not.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> For $190, an 8 X 8 is not a bad deal since you'd spend about $200 building an 8 X 8 on average. You're looking at maybe an additional $100 to make all the sections, perches, and what not.


That's what I thought. It looks solid and I know I can't build mine and make it look solid and even. All I would need is 3 more OSBs and I have my sections and then my perches. Gotta check it out again today.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup, its a fast and easy way to go for sure


----------

